# Detachment Organization



## Inspir (5 Sep 2015)

Was wondering what the working structure in your detachment/guard house is. Would Corporals be equivalent to Constables, Master Corperals to Watch Supervisors, and Sergeants to Watch Commanders? What is the role of a Warrant Officer and Master Warrant Officer at the detachment? Do you have Chief Warrant Officers at the local level or are they more with area? And how do Officers play into the organization structure?


----------



## JesseWZ (5 Sep 2015)

Cpls = Constables
MCpls = Watch IC's or 2IC's
Sgts = Watch ICs/Crime Reader/Special Section ICs (Invest, Security, etc)
Certain positions such as Community Relations, Training, Court Liason etc, usually are manned by a MCpl or Sgt (though this varies)
Our det has two WO positions, one as Pol Ops Warrant (GIS and all 4 patrol shifts) the other as the Support Ops WO (Security Section, Comm R, Training, etc), then each side has an officer and then the CO (a major). We also have an MWO who is the Detachment Sgt Major and does the normal Sgt Majorly jobs. His role in day to day policing is minimal. 

This always varies det to det, though we are probably one of the larger detachments in the country.


----------



## RocketRichard (6 Sep 2015)

What is a private then?


----------



## PuckChaser (6 Sep 2015)

RocketRichard said:
			
		

> What is a private then?


In basic training. AFAIK MPs are promoted to Cpl on completion of BMQ, I've never seen a Pte MP.


----------



## JesseWZ (27 Sep 2015)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> In basic training. AFAIK (reg force) MPs are promoted to Cpl on completion of BMQ, I've never seen a Pte MP.



Pte MPs only exist in the 'mo. That being said, I am really curious if a reg force MP was found guilty of an offence under the CSD that warranted a demotion, would there now be a Pte reg force MP?


----------



## SeaKingTacco (27 Sep 2015)

In theory, briefly. I cannot see him/regaining his policing credentials, making it a moot point (that said, I have seen some really head scratching decisions over credentials before, so who knows?)


----------



## Tibbson (27 Sep 2015)

JesseWZ said:
			
		

> Pte MPs only exist in the 'mo. That being said, I am really curious if a reg force MP was found guilty of an offence under the CSD that warranted a demotion, would there now be a Pte reg force MP?



Since their initial rank is granted based upon their entry requirements (college diploma at least) and the successful completion of their QL3 its not possible to go lower.  It would be like trying to demote a Private.


----------

